# Exhaust



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

*Exhaust question*

My thoughts all day long ponder the question of which exhaust i should go with. Performance is my main concern, second is sound. Any suggestions!? Also, do you need to reprogram the computer to work with a cat-back exhaust and an intake?


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

u dont have to reprogram anything however if u wish to get a diablosport programmer u will pick up more power. slp by far gives the most power for exhaust and sounds the best


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

The factory exhaust has some pinches in it, but a catback doesn't really give you much HP or TQ unless you are puting a pretty highoutput head/cam or forced induction on.

You get way more gains from a header and high flow cat install.

With a stock 04 manual I made 307HP and 327TQ, at 500 miles, with a LPE intake setup and Corsa touring catback.

With a tune, LT headers, and highflow cats added to the above, I'm at 330HP and 349TQ.

Also watch out for those claiming big gains with tunes. What they might do is compare a 1st dyno run low number to their tuned high number. I see a 5 to 10 HP and TQ gain on a 3rd dyno run compared to the first (Reguardless of stock tune, aftermarket parts, and custom tune). I've had my car on a dyno 4 seperate times to compare changes and the first run is always a low number and they go up to the highest on the 3rd dyno run. The forth sometimes drops maybe 1 or 2 HP.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ouijaguy said:


> My thoughts all day long ponder the question of which exhaust i should go with. Performance is my main concern, second is sound. Any suggestions!? Also, do you need to reprogram the computer to work with a cat-back exhaust and an intake?


I did the SLP loudmouth, SLP long tubes, SLP underdrive pulley, and a LS6 cam...... no tune 345 hp to the wheels..... and the plus side is we stock everything here at the dealership!!! 
SLP loudmouth - $539.00
SLP longtubes w/high flow cats ceramic coated - 999.00
SLP underdrive pulley - $229.00 w/belts
LS6 cam - 350.00 W/springs
:cheers


----------



## geerhed (Feb 25, 2005)

You will get the best HP gains from an entire upgrade from headers to tail pipes. Not sure of your local laws, but if you dont want trouble with the law/EPA, I would go with high flow cats. Todays high flow cats are effecient and dont take away too much power. SLP seems to have nice package with their 1 3/4 long tube headers with high temp coating and mandrel bends. Any muffller with straight shots are the best for flow. Good sound is totally up to the individual. Try to hear different set ups to find the one you like. ME? I've always like the mustang/flowmaster sound. Although they do resonate at 2000 rpm.. But I think any "baffle" type mufflers do, some more than others... but dont quote me on that.. good luck!


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for everyones info! I decided to just set aside the dough and do it right and get a whole system from headers to tailpipe, along with induction. Im waiting to see if Pontiac makes a Ram-Air kit for my '05 M6...if not i will buy a Ram-Air hood. I want it looking stock, so i can maintain a low profile...I have waited a long time to buy a car like this, i can wait a little long for everything else.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey GTODEALER, so i can get SLP parts from my dealer?! I knew way more about the GTO than the sales people did when I bought it...is that only some dealerships?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

NO, we are a dealer for SLP, there is a VERY limited number of dealers who even sell SLP let alone (as you found out) even know about the car! We here at Alan Young are known in North Texas for being "THE" GTO dealer when it comes to tech information, performance parts, and all around general knowledge. We strive to provide the best customer service we possibly can to our GTO clients, and we try to stay as up to date as possible. Trust me when I say that you are not the only one who has said that their dealer is clueless about these cars and it's a shame, especially when you realize the potential these things have!! I didn't mean to give the idea that all dealers can get what we can, so if you have any questions call me or email me and I'll respond as quickly as possible. :cheers
Sorry, yes that is only some dealerships.....didn't read last part of your post... :willy:


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Do you have a email at "Alan Young" so i can ask questions regarding SLP products? Also, i live in the state that wants to get rid of every car that does not get 80 MPG, California, i love this state but it can be so backwards sometimes. Anyway, would there be any problems with their products in Cali?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Some parts yes and some parts they won't, our email address is [email protected] 
if you have any more questions just email me... this goes directly to my desk! :cheers


----------

